# A few random shots of my pup



## getsome (Oct 14, 2013)

Standing guard.

Family day at the lake.

Look at me.

Look at you.

Big shoes to fill. And especially difficult to wear backwards.

Not guarding anything.

~B


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Beautiful family! Looks like little Dash is settling in just fine.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Nice pictures...Beautiful Family!!
Thanks for sharing...Your little Dash is a darling...He looks like a very Good puppy ;D


----------

